# Help needed with building a computer.



## scareware (Jun 17, 2016)

I've decided to go for the following build.

CPU : Intel i7 6700 
GPU : AMD RX 480
MOTHERBOARD : ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING
RAM : 2 * Kingston Technology HyperX FURY Black 8 GB 2133 MHz CL14 DIMM DDR4
SSD : Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD
HDD : WD 1TB Blue Desktop Internal Hard Drive 7200 RPM
PSU : SEASONIC 620W POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (S12II-620GB)
CABINET : Undecided.
OS : Windows 10
MONITOR : LG 24GM77
KEYBOARD : Corsair k70 RGB
MOUSE : Steelseries Sensei RAW

I think that pretty much covers it.

I would like to hear your suggestions, if you can improve it @ price/performance .

Are there any 24 inch freesync monitors available in India?
What cabinet should i go for?

Where can i buy all this? I live in Delhi.

Was gonna order everything from Amazon , Ebay but then the Corsair k70's price went from 14k to 24k, so can i get a better deal from somewhere else ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2016)

scareware said:


> I've decided to go for the following build.
> 
> CPU : Intel i7 6700
> GPU : AMD RX 480
> ...



Buy locally from cost to cost or smc international. Especially CTC gives excellent prices. Ask them for a Quote.

Your config is pretty good but you did not present your overall budget. *Please specify your budget*. Yes, there are no free sync or g sync monitors in 24" or they are above 60k in India. So not viable at all for now.

CPU : Intel Core i7 6700 -24000, 
GPU : AMD RX 480 ( Wait for proper pricing)
MOTHERBOARD : ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING -14500,
RAM : Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 2400Mhz DDR4 -5000,
SSD : Samsung 850 EVO 250GB -4500,
HDD : WD Caviar 1TB Blue -3700,
PSU : Seasonic M12II 620w (M12II-620GB) -7100,
CABINET : Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed -5000,
OS : Windows 10 Pro x64 (OEM from Reddit) -4000,
MONITOR : LG 27MP77HM 27" LED IPS -21300,
KEYBOARD : Cooler Master Storm QuickFire TK -11500,
MOUSE : Cooler Master Storm Recon -4000. 
TOTAL -1,04,600.


----------



## scareware (Jun 18, 2016)

Max budget 1.5 lakhs. Would like to keep it at a minimum.

Does the cooler master support lua scripting? Afaik I've only seen corsairs cue engine support it. A key pad is a pretty much must have for me but I'm thinking of buying the k65 cuz I'll also have leap motion so I can have a virtual num pad.

Where did you get all the pricing from?

I'm looking for a really small mouse. Will the cooler master fit if I have really small hands ?

The lg24gm77 supports upto 144 Hz and coming from 120 Hz I don't think I can go back to 60. So I'll stick to it.

Thanks for replying


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Case*: Cooler Master 690 III Green
*Processor*: Intel Core i7-6700K - BX80662I76700K
*Motherboard*: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
*RAM*: G.Skill Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400Mhz
*Cooler*: Cooler Master Nepton 240M
*Graphics Card*: MSI GeForce GTX 980 GAMING 4G
*SSD*: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD - MZ-75E250BW
*HDD*: Western Digital Blue 1TB
*Power Supply*: CoolerMaster G750M 750 Watt


**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**
If you want to buy it from retail shop in Delhi then contact SMC International in Nehru place.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 21, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, there are no free sync or g sync monitors in 24" or they are above 60k in India. So not viable at all for now.



Nope buddy i am afraid you are mistaken..You can easily get Gsync under 40K in India.
And Free sync panels close to 30K,in India.
XL2420G for the Gsync also XB241H for the gsync.
Both under 40K at Mdcomputer.
And the freesync panels over there are cheaper.
Also all are 24inches
If the products says out of stock or preorder over at MdComputers, they can get it into stock at some preorder or restocking cost.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 21, 2016)

I suggest you to get a corsair or nzxt cabinet. Personally I would suggest you to get Nzxt S340


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 22, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> I suggest you to get a corsair or nzxt cabinet. Personally I would suggest you to get Nzxt S340


S340 has a little snug fit..I wuld suggest corsair over NZXT coz of its 2year warranty over cases.
Also given the fact corsairnis going to release thier budget case.SPEC ALPHA.
Its cheap but looks superawesome.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 22, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> S340 has a little snug fit..I wuld suggest corsair over NZXT coz of its 2year warranty over cases.
> Also given the fact corsairnis going to release thier budget case.SPEC ALPHA.
> Its cheap but looks superawesome.



I highly doubt you have used Nzxt S340 the amount of hardware it can fit is more then enough for @op config. Its one of the most awesome case you can buy and its cheap too considering the quality you get. Personally I would have suggested nzxt H440 but its expensive. Corsair makes great cases too but since @op is spending a decent amount on config a respectable cabinet is highly suggested rather then a budget one.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 22, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> I highly doubt you have used Nzxt S340 the amount of hardware it can fit is more then enough for @op config. Its one of the most awesome case you can buy and its cheap too considering the quality you get. Personally I would have suggested nzxt H440 but its expensive. Corsair makes great cases too but since @op is spending a decent amount on config a respectable cabinet is highly suggested rather then a budget one.


You are right i haven't used S340 personally.
But I have definately read a lot of review.
Its snug.As far as i can see..Compared to the likes of carbide series.
Also I think S340 is a INFACT A BUDGET CASE TOO..It costs like 5-6K.I Guess.
I am not saying S340 is a bad case.
Its rather a really interesting case.
But 2 things that bug me are:-
1) I think that the front is choked competely coz of the front faceplate, but it looks gorgeous too because of that itself.

2) The pressure profiling. I dont think you would disagree that S340 is tuned for  a negative case pressure. Thays why it just ships with 1 back fan.And we all know the dust issues that negative pressures bring.

Also we get just 1 year warranty over 2 from corsair,but then that is a general problem with all NZXT cases.

Spec alpha is going to be a serious challenge to any case within 7-8K once its released.Also i Like the gamery look it has comapred to the more neutral look of S340(subjective thing though)

However these are mine thoughts based on my reaserch as I havnt used S340 personally.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 22, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> You are right i haven't used S340 personally.
> But I have definately read a lot of review.
> Its snug.As far as i can see..Compared to the likes of carbide series.
> Also I think S340 is a INFACT A BUDGET CASE TOO..It costs like 5-6K.I Guess.
> ...



I have being saying this for a long time and will say it again forums are suppose to be a place where user's provide their personal opinion based on their experience rather then google reviews. I am pretty sure @op can google reviews of everything but there's a reason he choose to ask here because he knows reviews are different from personal experience. 
Nothing against corsair or any cabinet in particular the reason I suggested nzxt s340 is because I have personally used it. 
All the points you have made are completely wrong three or two fans can fitted as intake in front or a 240 OR 120MM rad in intake position and only 1 exhaust all these creates a positive pressure which is better suited for Indian conditions.
Off course the same can be done on any other case, Looks are subjective.
Moral of the story I suggested Nzxt s340 based on personal experience. End of story


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 22, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> I have being saying this for a long time and will say it again forums are suppose to be a place where user's provide their personal opinion based on their experience rather then google reviews. I am pretty sure @op can google reviews of everything but there's a reason he choose to ask here because he knows reviews are different from personal experience.
> Nothing against corsair or any cabinet in particular the reason I suggested nzxt s340 is because I have personally used it.
> All the points you have made are completely wrong three or two fans can fitted as intake in front or a 240 OR 120MM rad in intake position and only 1 exhaust all these creates a positive pressure which is better suited for Indian conditions.
> Off course the same can be done on any other case, Looks are subjective.
> Moral of the story I suggested Nzxt s340 based on personal experience. End of story


I guess you are right..But then i mentioned that those were my thougts based on research.
Also i know u can fit things in there..I said it ships default with just 1 back fan.
And +ve pressures inside s340 causes dead zones,watch its smoke test.
This is the reason they ship it with 1 back rather than the conventional 2 fan layout of NZXT is to make the pressure -ve.
S340 is a beautiful looking case no doubt, but if op get a chance to buy Spec alpha, i think he should give it a look.
Personally i too have owned a phantom5.
So I too like NZXT's style.

Now the end.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 22, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> I guess you are right..But then i mentioned that those were my thougts based on research.
> Also i know u can fit things in there..I said it ships default with just 1 back fan.
> And +ve pressures inside s340 causes dead zones,watch its smoke test.
> This is the reason they ship it with 1 back rather than the conventional 2 fan layout of NZXT is to make the pressure -ve.
> ...



So now thoughts based on research are more reliable then personal hands-on experience. Dead zones, smoke tests you will never create any of these situations in everyday usage. Shipping with one fan is cost cutting measure. Two fan exhaust in Nzxt Don't know about that cause my H440, S340 came with only 1 exhaust. I am not a nzxt fanboy, actually I wanted to buy Corsair 780t but it was out my budget. No matter how research or review you watch you're personal experience will always be different.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 23, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> So now thoughts based on research are more reliable then personal hands-on experience. Dead zones, smoke tests you will never create any of these situations in everyday usage. Shipping with one fan is cost cutting measure. Two fan exhaust in Nzxt Don't know about that cause my H440, S340 came with only 1 exhaust. I am not a nzxt fanboy, actually I wanted to buy Corsair 780t but it was out my budget. No matter how research or review you watch you're personal experience will always be different.



First of all the dual fan system of NZXT is 1 in back and 1 in front, not both in back.
(Except for the H440,and thier + pressure acceptance due to front venting, I have personal experiances with H440 both the standard and the razer edition)

And my thoughts are soley based on the conclusions of reviews and so I guess all the reviews on youtube and any site rather were made without any personal experiance of the reviewer. Isnt it?
I still say that i have no personal experiance with the case but the guys i follow have had a lot of experiance with a lot of cases.
And if you think Giving 1 fan was a cost cutting measure, i am afraid to tell you..You are wrong.
Running a -ve chassis +ve is no brainer, and if u are doing so, i would suggest you not to do it..Even NZXT said it its relaese video that S340 is a - case.
They knew it, and they acted smart with S340 and gave 1 fan.
If you say, chosing a -ve favour chassis was a cost cutting measure by NZXT i will agree.
Even i was on the hunt for cases somewhile ago..And made a lot of research before making the decision.
I have absolutely no idea what different hands on expriance you would have gotten on the case,which guys from all the websites missed, but then if you say so.
I wont cliam you wrong,rather I would leave the decision in the capable hands of op.

And

PS.-  Dead zones created during smoke tests happen each and everytime you turn on your PC, not something specific to the test.Deadzones are the areas where no air reaches, due to either the cabinet design or faulty fan arrangement.So they will form irrespective of smoke or air.Smoke is used just to visually identify the air flow.

- - - Updated - - -

Also i am not an NZXT hater or Corsair fanboy. I am just saying if you do your research well, you pretty much knkw the deal as all the conclusion made by reviewers are based on their personal hands on experiance and rigorous QCs.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 23, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> First of all the dual fan system of NZXT is 1 in back and 1 in front, not both in back.
> (Except for the H440,and thier + pressure acceptance due to front venting, I have personal experiances with H440 both the standard and the razer edition)
> 
> And my thoughts are soley based on the conclusions of reviews and so I guess all the reviews on youtube and any site rather were made without any personal experiance of the reviewer. Isnt it?
> ...



No matter who you follow or do you're research based upon, it will be different for you no matter what you say. Most of the reviewers spend at the most 1 week of their time on said products. Reviewers themselves say most of the time that this isn't a indicator of real world performance. Review of a case depends on a lot things which you might or might not do in your configuration. No case by default is positive or negative they way you arrange your fans inside the case dictates the airflow you will get. 
You do a lot of research obviously since you research 4 moths in advance before buying a Pc. Researching is good thing helps you gain knowledge but often makes people delusional becoz of the recently acquired knowledge.
Dead zones does not matter if you arrange fans in proper way. Since cutting back on 1 fan is not a cost cutting measure and will not help Nzxt reduce cost then, I can no longer to make you understand anything. You are doing research based on reviews but you still miss the point of review. Reviews provide us an overview of the product in detail but will never be the same for you as it was for the reviewer.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 23, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> No matter who you follow or do you're research based upon, it will be different for you no matter what you say. Most of the reviewers spend at the most 1 week of their time on said products. Reviewers themselves say most of the time that this isn't a indicator of real world performance. Review of a case depends on a lot things which you might or might not do in your configuration. No case by default is positive or negative they way you arrange your fans inside the case dictates the airflow you will get.
> You do a lot of research obviously since you research 4 moths in advance before buying a Pc. Researching is good thing helps you gain knowledge but often makes people delusional becoz of the recently acquired knowledge.
> Dead zones does not matter if you arrange fans in proper way. Since cutting back on 1 fan is not a cost cutting measure and will not help Nzxt reduce cost then, I can no longer to make you understand anything. You are doing research based on reviews but you still miss the point of review. Reviews provide us an overview of the product in detail but will never be the same for you as it was for the reviewer.



I dont know either you are confused or you are tying to confuse me. Tell me any respectable review site that tell that my case review isnt indicator of real world performance.Show me any cabinet reviews.If you are taking about CPU GPU's i might agree becuase of silicon lottery and cherry pickings. But about a cabinet's real world performance different than a reviewers perspective, this a boat load of doofuss..
And frankly 1 week time is like twice more than what you would need to write a case review, as case performance doesnt change over time.
Also please guys stop sperading misinformation on forums.Every case in the world is tuned for one out of these 3 pressure sensitivities-
1)for Neutral
2)for -ve
3)for +ve
This is why you have people asking on forums that
"In what order should i orient my fans on certain xyz case.?"
If this wasnt the situation wouldnt having a +ve air pressure be the solution to every case? But it isnt. Isnt it?
For example if you put a rad or a couple of fans in the front of S340 you will 100% run into performance issues. And to tell this any man wont need hands on experiance with the case.


Also dont you get it by commonsense that in S340 NZXT decided to put 2out fans vs no in fans.They could have gone for their regular 1 in 1 out configuration. But they chose both their fans for exhaust with no input fans.SIMPLY BECUASE S340 IS TUNED FOR -ve AIR pressures.
So i guess now you would understand why no fans in the front is not actually a cost cutting measure.It is becuase it is not reqired.You are actually getting more for less.Cost cutting is said to be done when you leave out some performance for the cost of bringing down the price. Not when you take out stuffs that you dont need






Also please read this..If this doesnt help you clear your mind, nothing in the whole entire world will..
Coz this is an article from Anandtech.Pretty much the God of gaming review writers assemble here and over at Ars technica.

*www.anandtech.com/show/9431/the-nzxt-s340-case-review/3


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 23, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> I dont know either you are confused or you are tying to confuse me. Tell me any respectable review site that tell that my case review isnt indicator of real world performance.Show me any cabinet reviews.If you are taking about CPU GPU's i might agree. But about a cabinet's real world performance different than a reviewers perspective, this a boat load of doofuss..
> And frankly 1 week time is like twice more than what you would need to write a case review, as case performance doesnt change over time.
> Also please guys stop sperading misinformation on forums.Every case in the world has 3 pressure sensitivities
> 1)Neutral
> ...



That's it you did yourself now go back and read all you're post and once again do the research. No case is geared towards any one type of air pressure you can make whatever air pressure you desire by placing fans in order. Yes cabinet performance can be different from the reviewers it depends on lot of factors like location, temperature and most importantly where you place your cabinet. I will say again your performance of any pc component will be different from the reviews you watch or do research based upon there are lot variables. You will one day understand my point when you buy you're pc you are researching for 4 months. You're experience will be different from all the reviews you have watched and researched. Misinformation no, what I am telling is my experience not on some research based on reviews. Don't talk about commonsense when you fail to understand a simple point " THAT YOUR EXPERIENCE WILL BE DIFFERENT FROM THE REVIEW YOU WATCHED"


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 23, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> That's it you did yourself now go back and read all you're post and once again do the research. No case is geared towards any one type of air pressure you can make whatever air pressure you desire by placing fans in order. Yes cabinet performance can be different from the reviewers it depends on lot of factors like location, temperature and most importantly where you place your cabinet. I will say again your performance of any pc component will be different from the reviews you watch or do research based upon there are lot variables. You will one day understand my point when you buy you're pc you are researching for 4 months. You're experience will be different from all the reviews you have watched and researched. Misinformation no, what I am telling is my experience not on some research based on reviews. Don't talk about commonsense when you fail to understand a simple point " THAT YOUR EXPERIENCE WILL BE DIFFERENT FROM THE REVIEW YOU WATCHED"


Borther read the review.
I am pretty much sure for case review and specialy for air flow patterns no matter where you place you cabinet until you choke it deliberately, your experiance is not going to be any different from any reviewer.
And dont tell what you think..Give a any credible link..That tells that case reviews have fluctuations between reviewrs and users.
Give me any link that says that.

And what you said is downright misinformation..The pressure inclination depends on the fact is the case designed to blow out more air or take in more air.
This is why you have "air" series of the same models, which focus more on +ve air pressure.
PLEASE FOR GOD SAKES READ THE REVIEW OF ANADTECH TO EVEN KNOW WHAT I AM TRYING TO TELL.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 23, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Borther read the review.
> I am pretty much sure for case review and specialy for air flow patterns no matter where you place you cabinet until you choke it deliberately, your experiance is not going to be any different from any reviewer.
> And dont tell what you think..Give a any credible link..That tells that case reviews have fluctuations between reviewrs and users.
> Give me any link that says that.
> ...



Difference between a reviewers experience and users are hard to find on net but they can found on various forums. Since many users don't bother to post their experience's. Good that you are reading reviews on ANADTECH they are certainly among the best in the business. I stopped visiting them after anand himself left it or is not involved in the same capacity like before. 
Provide link for several cases where it was mentioned that case is made for +. - pressure.
I am not against any reviewer what I am saying is it will be different for you and you will only understand this after you buy you're Pc.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 23, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> Difference between a reviewers experience and users are hard to find on net but they can found on various forums. Since many users don't bother to post their experience's. Good that you are reading reviews on ANADTECH they are certainly among the best in the business. I stopped visiting them after anand himself left it or is not involved in the same capacity like before.
> Provide link for several cases where it was mentioned that case is made for +. - pressure.
> I am not against any reviewer what I am saying is it will be different for you and you will only understand this after you buy you're Pc.



Damn it did you even read the review?..They clearly say S340 is dependant on negative air pressure..
They even say if you put couple of fans in the front they will hinder the performance. And frankly after an anadtech link, i dont think i need to give a more links. And i am not wasting any more time searching for links. Coz Anadtech itself is more than a substantial proof.
And be my guest to add any forum link that says that the airflow pattern in the case was different than what the reviewer had.

Brother mine what i am trying to tell is that if your case is designed for -ve pressures setting up yours fans for +ve input will do nothing but create unfavourable conditions for your components and vice versa.
Try this on your S340 itself.Go ahead and pit all fans on front, and then measure the head dissipation.Rather take an incence stick, and observe the smoke flow in all +ve and -ve flow for s340. You yourself will get the difference.

S340 is designed for "-ve" pressure..NZXT even said it in the launch video..I remember this..Try to find it in Youtube.Maybe its still there.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 23, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Damn it did you even read the review?..They clearly say S340 is dependant on negative air pressure..
> They even say if you put couple of fans in the front they will hinder the performance. And frankly after an anadtech link, i dont think i need to give a more links. And i am not wasting any more time searching for links. Coz Anadtech itself is more than a substantial proof.
> And be my guest to add any forum link that says that the airflow pattern in the case was different than what the reviewer had.
> 
> ...



Okay lets assume Anandtech is right Nzxt s340 is - pressure case. And putting two fans in front hinders the airflow.  This is their finding based on their review. 
Now I installed by 120mm AIO cpu cooler as an exhaust at the back and two 120mm fans in front as intake. This created positive pressure since more fans are pulling air then fans exhausting. Even after this my cpu use to idle at low 20c and during stress testing reached 65c but while gaming its always stayed below 60c. Now this is my experience with this type of fan setup so is it different from the review of Anandtech? YES it is different and this was my point nothing else.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 23, 2016)

Tell me again why are you using +ve and -ve pressures and then talking about temperatures of CPU/GPU I assume.
Tempertures of CPU/GPU remain most probably the same for both +/- based systems.
What actully would different is the path air follows inside the case.
CPU/GPU are front line components, they will get airflow irrespective of the fan orientation.
Anadtech says that you will run into performance issues, as in maybe a particular component of your motherboard stopped getting airflow, and due to prolonged reverse fan flow, may be one of the capacitors on the mobo gave up.Well capacitors are usually thermal tolerant to large extent, it is usually the sodering that goes down.
☝This was told to my by an RMA guy over at Asus.
This type of performance issues occur when you switch the fan profiles.

Your GPU and CPU almost will get the same airflow becuase the front of S340 have almost zero restriction to airflow.(as in imside of the front plate)

Is you are using +ve pressures for S340, i request you to revert them back asap.

Or to better get my point get an IR sensistive camera and map your side window.((BUT then I guess this seems highly improbable thing to do))



Also there the capacitor thing was an example, there are far more variables that can get screwed up.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 24, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Tell me again why are you using +ve and -ve pressures and then talking about temperatures of CPU/GPU I assume.
> Tempertures of CPU/GPU remain most probably the same for both +/- based systems.
> What actully would different is the path air follows inside the case.
> CPU/GPU are front line components, they will get airflow irrespective of the fan orientation.
> ...



Let's say I agree with you and whatever you say may or may not be true.
But is my experience different from the review you mentioned? YES.
Did having a + pressure in a case which is supposedly optimized for - pressure break anything was my performance crippled? No.
Most Reviews are done to test the product to its extreme limit often creating situations which will never happen in everyday usage. Try to understand. Search online most of the people who use even s340 have fans arrangement for positive pressure. Having a -,+ pressure is a personal preference. All I wanted to say from the start is that you're experience will be different to what reviews say.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 24, 2016)

Well then keep your pressure +ve for a year or so..i or you will get an idea of what unsuitable airflow may hamper.
It's not compulsory that it will happen.. Bit there are high changes that it will happen..

Also its no brainer that you would bave easily seen 1-2 degree heigher in case ambient with +ve.
Its just hard to measure for a general user.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 24, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Well then keep your pressure +ve for a year or so..i or you will get an idea of what unsuitable airflow may hamper.
> It's not compulsory that it will happen.. Bit there are high changes that it will happen..
> 
> Also its no brainer that you would bave easily seen 1-2 degree heigher in case ambient with +ve.
> Its just hard to measure for a general user.



Yes I am general user who prefers not to blindly follow reviews, I don't use the S340 system anymore I sold it, I have always been a general user and will always be. You can harp about you're review all you want fact is you have not used a Nzxt S340 but I have so I know what I am saying. You still can't understand and probably never will you're personal experience will always be different from a certain review.


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 24, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> Yes I am general user who prefers not to blindly follow reviews, I don't use the S340 system anymore I sold it, I have always been a general user and will always be. You can harp about you're review all you want fact is you have not used a Nzxt S340 but I have so I know what I am saying. You still can't understand and probably never will you're personal experience will always be different from a certain review.


When did you sell it?? Btw?? And what are you using now?


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 24, 2016)

Can't remember properly must have been 1 year. My current config is in my signature


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 25, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> Can't remember properly must have been 1 year. My current config is in my signature



Oh!! So if you sold your S340 a year back? How did you do the +/- ve test yeasterday on  your S340? On which you claimed that your experiance was different than that of the reviewer??


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 25, 2016)

shekharSHASHANK said:


> Oh!! So if you sold your S340 a year back? How did you do the +/- ve test yeasterday on  your S340? On which you claimed that your experiance was different than that of the reviewer??



I never used the word yesterday, go and read again, you are seriously blind. The day I bought S340 I had installed 120mm as exhaust and two 120mm front fans as intake this was my setup. I remember my cpU temp result because I stress tested a lot. You are just to thick to understand all this!


----------



## shekharSHASHANK (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh..So those were the scores from a test that you did a year back..Actually the way you established your differences with Anadtech, I automatically assumed that you would have the resources required to prove your claims if needed.
Never imagined that the scores that you put were from a test a more than a year ago..
(BTW the temps that you put were nothing of the representative of what we were talking about)
God knows what you did back then.
If those were results back then, the I doubt with them with the full potential that I have.
I am not thick, its just I am resilliant to things that sound absurd.
Even though I might be the one you think as "thick" but in the end you are one who came up just spitting numbers without conclusive proofs to back them.
So, get some proof the next time you post your "experiance" with something.
And i think this thing ia going way out of topic.
And I'll back to this thread when Insee some proofs from your side.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 25, 2016)

I am a normal human being, remembering something from my past experience and some numbers is easy for me. I don't care if you believe me or not, there are plenty of user's here who believe me. Also I don't care about you're personal opinion towards me because you have not owned a S340 yourself. Go buy one then come back and tell me I am wrong


----------

